# How soon after spay did you walk your dog?



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Tia was spayed on Thurs...all went very well. She was sleepy the day she came home but Friday she was almost back to her usual self. Im now trying to stop her running around and playfighting with Bailey and she is wandering everywhere in boredom.
The vet nurse said short walks around the block which is fine but im planning to go to a local dog show for an hour this afternoon with Bailey instead of his usual walk in the park (not entering just for a look and we cant stay to long as have plans later). We were going to leave Tia here but yesterday when i left her while walking Bailey she got very upset and pooped in her cage....I was wondering if it would be less stressful for her to come with us? I will put a tshirt on to cover the wound so it stays clean and im guessing we will only be standing and strolling gently around the ring and few stalls they have.xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I did lead walks only for several days - starting with around the block and building up to our usual couple of miles.
Personally if I felt she was OK and it would be less stressful than leaving her at home that a gentle stroll with lots of mental stimulation would be good  so I'd take her.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I did lead walks only for several days - starting with around the block and building up to our usual couple of miles.
> Personally if I felt she was OK and it would be less stressful than leaving her at home that a gentle stroll with lots of mental stimulation would be good  so I'd take her.


Thanks Fleur. Might just do that. If she pees or poops in her cage im worried it would get on the wound and cause more of an issue. My partner doesnt even think she needs a tshirt....its dry and sunny here...some fresh air might do it good willhave a tshirt in my bag if needed and come home if she starts to look tired.x


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd also take her its just like a gentle walk just dont stay out for too long as she might want to lay down for a rest. Will help to get her brain tired though going to a dog show.

Glad the spade went well!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Yes I agree with the others just don't let other dogs get to close to sniff at the sore area. I think you will be checking she is ok for most of the time you are out. Enjoy.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't see a problem if you won't be there all day 

it will be no different to a normal little wander, and it might do her more good in the sense that there will be more to smell and look at for her, so it'll be more mentally interesting than physically - I think it's a good idea


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. We have just got back and all was good. 
It wasnt a large show just a local charity fun show for Hearing dogs for the deaf. There were maybe 5 stands, a gundog display and the show ring.....im glad i didnt enter anything because of the good weather there was a huge amount entering and each class was stood there for ages while the judges walked around (some of the dogs were getting unsettled as they were crammed in). 

Tia was fine, had to wear her headcollar because she got all excited when she saw other doggies....she hasnt been walked since Weds. Bailey was a star took it all in his stride...stayed about 1.5hours wandering and sitting watching then noticed Tia kept sitting down more so decided she was ready for home. Met some lovely dogs, Tia was the only whippet there so we got alot of people asking about her. Now have 2 tired pooches...success


----------

